
Ask HN: What cool browser extensions have you created to simplify your tasks? - techly
I just want to know how you automated or made your work simple through a browser extension.
======
AlexITC
I created [https://cazadescuentos.net](https://cazadescuentos.net), which let
me track products I want to buy if the price were smaller, it notifies me once
the price drops.

Also, it's useful after buying an item, if the price drops, I can use the
price get some money back, I have a guarantee service provided from my credit
card doing that, but most times, it's simpler to just buy the item again, and
return the first one.

It's funny cause the idea was from my wife, and I ended up using it far more
than she, most stores are from Mexico with some international ones.

It's worth adding that, notifications are browser only as the app doesn't
require you to register any personal information (like email/phone).

------
Tjorvens
Not related to work, but tiny automation.

[https://github.com/Hemmingsson/Quick-
Preview](https://github.com/Hemmingsson/Quick-Preview)

Before i built this extension i needed to click play on every Soundcloud
track/mixtape that looked interesting and then manually click on the waveform
to quickly skip trough to see if it was something worth listening too.

Now i can just hover any play button and it will automatically play sampels
from the track/mixtape. See it in action here:
[https://youtu.be/DwsNiXsCZvo](https://youtu.be/DwsNiXsCZvo)

Extra: Thought it was kinda hard to differentiate normal tracks from mixtapes
on Soundcloud, so this extension helped me with just that.
[https://github.com/Hemmingsson/Mixtape-
Highlighter](https://github.com/Hemmingsson/Mixtape-Highlighter)

------
chrisdalke
I made a plugin called Focus.me -
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/focusme/jdkgogfonl...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/focusme/jdkgogfonlaifeigkgbkfamcihablemc)
\- Although it doesn't automate a workflow, I use it to stay productive during
a workday. Focus.me blocks a list of websites in fixed time increments: The
press of a button adds time to a timer, blocking sites until the timer
expires. I find myself instinctively flipping between Youtube, HN, reddit etc.
in a loop, and the plugin helps break this cycle and get the ball rolling
quicker when I need to focus.

I made the plugin because I wasn't satisfied with other productivity/website
blocking plugins which often contain URL tracking and other telemetry.
Focus.me is completely local and doesn't record any information of any sort.

~~~
mkbkn
I'd love to give a try if you have its Firefox equivalent.

------
seanwilson
I made [https://www.checkbot.io](https://www.checkbot.io) to test websites for
common SEO, speed and security problems, like broken links, duplicate titles
and unnecessary redirects. It tests multiple of pages at a time as well as
localhost pages so it's useful for identifying site wide problems and
confirming you've fixed them.

I developed it for myself while working as a consultant then released it as a
general tool. It's saved me a lot of time in putting quotes together, code
review and confirming fixes are complete.

------
phekunde
I developed an addon[0] for myself to avoid online distraction. It has a small
price tag so that I don't get overwhelmed by support requests :)

If you have any feedback or suggestion on the addon then please do let me know
at the email listed on the addon.

[0] [https://switchoff.neocities.org](https://switchoff.neocities.org)

------
Tajnymag
An extension to correctly parse out citation information from an UpToDate
article. I'm not sure about the current state of Zotero's extractor, but it
was simply not working at the time on UTD links.

[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/uptodate-
extr...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/uptodate-extractor/)

------
kirubakaran
I use my [https://histre.com/](https://histre.com/) for collaborating on
online research (bookmarks, notes, highlights, and tree-style history). The
browser extension code is open source: [https://gitlab.com/histre/browser-
extension](https://gitlab.com/histre/browser-extension)

------
zzo38computer
I wrote a extension to treat the URLs entered in the location bar as relative
instead of absolute. It is much more useful, I find. I also made a extension
to add a "view source" option to the popup box that appears to ask where to
download a file or if you want to open it with some program, since often it is
a plain text file that I want to view.

------
jurgenwerk
When I write, I often want to make my writing more sophisticated. For that
purpose I built an extension which find synonyms for words.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/synonyms-
deluxe](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/synonyms-deluxe)

------
BilalBudhani
I made [https://markr.app](https://markr.app) to highlight & capture content
which come across interesting to me when surfing on the web.

I like to organise all the interesting pointers at one place and refer them in
future when I want to.

~~~
pvida
Now, this seems like something I would happily use! Is it possible to somehow
export the notes (highligths included)? Do you also plan a Safari version?

